# Anyone 40+ about to have EC with their own eggs????



## Fluffywithteeth (Sep 25, 2006)

just wanted to say good luck      I'm 41 and just got a bfp from ec on 03 July with own eggs using icsi
xx


----------



## Fluffywithteeth (Sep 25, 2006)

thanks Moog - I really hoe so - got everything crossed for oyu for the 26th!


----------



## alexine (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi it's my first kick at the IVF can...I will have EC in about 10 days. I start my stimming tomorrow!  

Sending lot's of     to everyone!
xxA


----------



## alexine (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi Moog sending you load of      for Monday!!

I just did my first jab today....not too bad! I was was more nervous about getting the mixing right than the jabbing...anyway I'm on a long protocol starting with 225mg of menopur.

Keep well,
xxA


----------



## ElsieF (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi Moog,
how did it go today?
hope you are relaxing at home with your feet up!    for tomorrow's news!

I started an ICSI cycle on short protocol last week, so had my day 7 scan today. 8 follies on one ovary    and a solitary 1 on the other   .... fingers x'd!

elc


----------



## Lucky1968 (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi Moog hope your embies are brewing nicely.

I'm also 42 and had two blastocysts transferred on 24th so I'm pacing the floor on my 2ww.  We were very lucky with our first IVF and I gave birth to a beautiful son a couple of months before my fortieth.  We had some frozen embryos left and I got pregnant with one of these last year but sadly (or rather devastatingly not to mention near fatally) miscarried.  So we're approaching this attempt with a lots of apprehension.

Fingers crossed for all of us.


----------



## alexine (Jun 8, 2010)

Hello ladies!

*Moog* sending lots of    for your lucky seven eggs!

*Elcfoxy* 9 follies is really great good luck to you too!

*Lucky1968* Hang in there with your 2ww!  

I hope everyone else is doing alright!

I just did another jab this eve...last night was kind of rough. A splitting headache til about 5 this morn but feel okay just now...fingers crossed! If I drink anymore water I will be peeing for Scotland! 

Keep well out there girls!
xxxA


----------



## Lucky1968 (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi Alexine, the headaches suck don't they you hang in there - hopefully just the needles for the transfer, morning sickness and childbirth to go.   Sometimes I think we all might be mad.

Good luck on the transfer today Moog

Still sane (well ish).  Fluctuating between knowing it's doomed and a hideous waste of money we don't have and panicking about our inevitable twins.


----------



## alexine (Jun 8, 2010)

Sending you lots of      for your embie Moog!
Hang in there!

Hope everyone else is doing okay!
xxxA


----------



## ElsieF (Nov 26, 2009)

Moog and Lucky -how is the 2WW ?
Lots of      for the embies! Sorry about only having 1 embie Moog, such bad luck after having  7 eggs.    But you know that one is the best one x

Alexine, how are the jabs? my DH does them for me He is usually pretty good - but this morning he drew blood   

AFM - they found another follie today - but it will probaby be too small for my EC which is on Friday! getting excited now..

elc


----------



## alexine (Jun 8, 2010)

Hello girls!

The stimming is getting better thank goodness! Last night was the first day I haven't had a splitting headache after shooting up! 

*Elcfoxy* You must be getting excited and another follie is such a positive sign! Fingers and everything else crossed for you!    

Keep well everyone! 
xxA


----------



## ElsieF (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi Girls,

hope you are all doing well..! 
How are the stims going Alexine. do you have an EC date yet?

I have had a pretty mixed time of highs and lows over the last couple of days. My EC was awful - the last 2 times I have almost enjoyed it - getting completely knocked out (with sedation) and having a nice cup of tea and a biscuit afterwards.. but this time it was a bit different. I think the anesthetist just didn't give me enough drugs. I kind of half woke up half way through the procedure, but as it wasn't really painful I couldn't be bothered to say anything, thinking "oh, it will be over soon anyway". but it wasn't and I ended up in a lot of pain for about an hour afterwards. (the hour was because I had to wait until the person after was finished before I could see the anaesthetist again, and then the next person until I could see the doctor etc..etc..) Although the pain was a problem, I think I was more frightened than anything because I just wasn't expecting it!
So, anyway, my tip to any other girl reading this - if you half wake upthen shake yourself awake and ask for more drugs immediately!

so then the High was - we got 11 eggs! yes, they found another!
but the the Low was today when we were told that only 2 fertilised normally    
We have to wait until Monday for ET (one more day than usual because its the weekend..)

so here is     that our embies survive till Monday


Elc


----------



## ElsieF (Nov 26, 2009)

thanks Moog


----------



## alexine (Jun 8, 2010)

Sending you lots of     *Elc*!

Keep well,
xxxA


----------



## Lucky1968 (Jul 12, 2007)

*Alexine*, I'm glad the headache is getting better my side effects with the stimming got better too, well sort of. My ovaries were really swollen at the time of the egg collection and my tummy has now swollen so much I look about 7 months pregnant, but it's all worth it if it works.
*Elcfoxy* Arrhhg! That sounds the stuff of nightmares, hope you are feeling OK now. You only need one embie to work so fingers crossed for you and your potential LO.
Whoo whoo the *Moog Express*, as someone still officially on the 2ww (I illegally tested early) I am feeling for you.
Well I've got a  this morning, but given what happened last time DP and I are bizarrely a bit subdued. My Mum (one of only 2 people who know about this attempt) keeps trying to tease me about having twins, but it's really unnerving as I can't help just waiting for history to repeat itself. It's odd usually I'm a really glass full, positive person, I can only conclude I've gone bonkers.  Anyway, more to the point, I'm proof that pregnancy at least is possible with decrepit 42 year old eggs.  
Good luck to all of us.


----------



## alexine (Jun 8, 2010)

Hello ladies I hope everyone is doing okay!   

Hey *Lucky1968* Congrats with your BFP!!! 
      
That's so great! Gives me hope that I can pull this off too!

Tomorrow I go for another scan and bloods...had one on Friday and they saw 12 good sized follies and some small ones...would be great if some of the smalls ones have grown too...we'll see. It's my first time with all of this IVF stuff....

Keep well out there girls!
xxxA


----------



## ElsieF (Nov 26, 2009)

Hey Lucky1968!             That's Fanatastic news! Hope for us all!   


Alexine -     Sounds like a good number of follies! fingers crossed for you EC!

Moog - hope you are hanging on in there   

AFM - we are    for our wee embies and tomorrows ET. I'll give an update tomorrow...

Elc


----------



## alexine (Jun 8, 2010)

*Elc* Good luck for tomorrow...a big day!! Sending lots of     
xxxA


----------



## ElsieF (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi Girls,

Moog - I hope you are feeling better. sometimes it's good to just let it all out. I am sure your DP knows the score. it's probably making him      too!

Alexine - how dod your scan go today?

Lucky - Has it all sunk in yet? when is your scan date?    

AFM - my EC went really well today - in fact it was the best possible result: 2 x grade 1, 8 cellembies  It was such a relief! I hardly slept a wink last night convinced they weren't going to make it. We have never had a 3DT before, and always had some perish.. so this is a first on both counts   

I am now feeling very positive. i think if these two survived out of 8 that were fertilised, then they must have extra strength! (same goes for your perfect little one too Moog!)

xx
Elc


----------



## alexine (Jun 8, 2010)

Hello girls!

*Elc* Great to hear that EC went so well for you!  
*Moog* Sending you some   
*Lucky*   
*Fluffy* Hello! 

Scan went well today...follies cooking away. Looks like I will be going EC on either Thursday or Friday.
OMG it's all happening! I must admit I am a little nervous.

Keep well out there 
xxxA


----------



## alexine (Jun 8, 2010)

Hello girls!

Look like EC is going to be Friday for me...eeek! A little nervous....

Hope everyone is doing okay!     

xxxA


----------



## Lucky1968 (Jul 12, 2007)

Oooo looks like good news all around.

ELCFOXY brilliant news about your embies, can't get more positive than two grade 1's.  Fingers crossed for you hun.

Poor you Moog.  When I'm premenstrual I get overwhelmed by feelings of sadness and just want to cry and I got this loads in my 2ww which convinced me that AF was def on her way and it was all over.  Shows I don't know my **** from my elbow where my body and feelings are concerned.  Just let the tears flow, hopefully they will be tears of happiness soon.

Alexine good luck with the ET remember to make sure you get well and truly pampered afterwards.

Still pregnant, so far so good, and scan is booked for 20th August.  Thats when I started to bleed last time so we are kind of holding our breath until then.  

YAY US OLDIES


----------



## ElsieF (Nov 26, 2009)

Alexine - Good Luck today!


----------



## alexine (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi Girls,
Got through EC this morn 10 eggs...now fingers crossed.

I liked the drugs.  

Hope everyone is doing okay. We will all get there!   

xxxA


----------



## ElsieF (Nov 26, 2009)

Well done Alexine! 10 is a perfect number! now you can rest for the afternoon. 
    for your call tomorrow
x
elc


----------



## alexine (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks *Elcfoxy* for the positive vibes! 

*Moog Elcfoxy* Sending you the     for your 2ww! Hope you are doing okay! I'll be climbing the walls next week hopefully.... 

*Lucky1968* I'm sure you are still basking in your BFP glow! 

Keep well out there!   

xxxA


----------



## Deb69Marshy (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi ladies been posting on FF for almost 2 weeks and just seen this page which suits me 100%. As i am 40 and ttc. Having ec on Monday 9 august as long as 4th scan is ok tomorrow. MANY Congrats to those getting BFP and 40+


----------



## alexine (Jun 8, 2010)

Welcome and good luck for your EC on Monday Deb!    
xxA


----------



## Deb69Marshy (Jul 23, 2010)

Thnak you you Alexine xx 

Lucky1968 which hospital have you had tx through, I am going throgh CARE in Manchester

Debs
x

Trying to keep         and


----------



## alexine (Jun 8, 2010)

Sending you lost of      Moog!

Feeling a little flat today. Of my 10 eggs 6 were mature and of those 4 fertilised.....a bit disappointing. 
I hope my eggs are okay.     
xxxA


----------



## ElsieF (Nov 26, 2009)

Welcome Debs!         for Monday! Is this your first time? 

Alexine - that is still a good result (for us oldies anyway!) My doc said that he would expect around 30% fertilisation rate for our age. so your eggies have done well    Lots of     that they all get to Monday. Looks like you might even get some   's   

Moog - I am the same.. I go from being relatively ok, to completely obsessing about every twinge! I had lots of twinges, mild cramps and the odd sharp pain yesterday.. and now nothing! not a thing! This progesterone doesn't half mess with your head!     

I am planning a little trip to Kew Gardens tomorrow with DH. I haven't been there since I was about 9 years old, when I hurt my knee and was pushed around in a wheelchair. I am looking forward to it. Dh is fussing so much I may even get the wheelchair again     

 

ElcF


----------



## alexine (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi Girls!

Thanks for the encouraging words. I just hope that what I have is good enough!   

*Elc* if you are going to Kew tomorrow there is supposed to be a really great exhibit there of sound in one of the pavilions that replicates a rain forest. I have been planing to go myself....hope you have a good day!

I hope everyone else is doing okay! Hang in there everyone!    

xxxA


----------



## ElsieF (Nov 26, 2009)

thanks Alexine, I will look out for it and report back!

ELc


----------



## alexine (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi* Elc* just also wanted to wish you luck for your embies too! Monday will be a big day for both of us.
Sending you lots of    
xxxA


----------



## Deb69Marshy (Jul 23, 2010)

Evening ladies  

ELCFOXY - This is my 4th IVF attempt, first 3 where with ex-dh of which last one was 7 yrs ago and on long protocol. This cycle is a short protocol so hoping my eggs my grow better.

I have 3 but maybe another 1or2 which will be ec on Monday for poss et on Thursday? Depends on how they grow and if the fertilise first hoping dh sperm likes my eggs!!!  

Good lukc ladies on our journey and wanting  for us ALL
Debs
xx
PS keep


----------



## Deb69Marshy (Jul 23, 2010)

Ladies after et what should avoid doing to help with plantation x


----------



## ElsieF (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi girls!

Moog - what the news??    

Alexine - hope everything goes well with EC today!   

Debs - I was told to rest, take things easy and don't lift anything more than a small handbag! Also to treat you body as if you are pregnant (which you are of course   ) so no soft cheese, cut down on caffiene and no hot baths / jacuzzies etc.

I am going completely mad on the 2WW. everytime I get a sharp pain I think 'come on little embies..  ' and then when I get an AF-like pain I rush off to lie down and feel miserable       


ElcF


----------



## ElsieF (Nov 26, 2009)

Moog - just read your post on the other thread... sorry you are having to wait even more days for the 2ww     but don't write it off yet.. If your EC was 26th july, then you are only 4 days ahead of me, but your OTD was 6 days ahead of mine. Don't you want to go & get the blood tests?? then you will be able to tell for sure!

Elcf


----------



## Deb69Marshy (Jul 23, 2010)

Hiya ladies  

Had my eggs collection today.  Originally had 6 follicles of which i had 3 eggs. Just received a call from CARE saying that all 3 eggs are mature enough to go on and have ICSI.

DH sperm wasn't quite what they wanted but understand all the stats and figures they quoted but we decided to go for ICSI considering i only had 3 eggs.

Will get update tomorrow on how they are growing ready for et on Thursday.

I was so down before i went in today but now I am feeling a hole lot more positive.     

Obviously will be praying for my eggs till Thursday    
Debs x


----------



## alexine (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi Girls!

Debs this is great news!!    
Sending you lots of good vibes for your embies for Thursday. How did you like the anesthetic?   I must admit I enjoyed that part....

AFM I had 3 embies put back today....fingers crossed and now doing the 2WW! 


Keep well, 
xxA


----------



## Deb69Marshy (Jul 23, 2010)

TIme to put your feet up for 2ww Alexine

I enjoyed the little nap I had but afterwards I was in terrible pain and for some reason in the back passage as was getting spasms but had a few more drugs!!! 

Want do people recommend you 'don't' do in the 2ww

Debs
x


----------



## alexine (Jun 8, 2010)

Oh Debs..I'm sorry to hear you had to deal with some really bad pain!  
I think they recommend you don't lift anything, no hot baths, no strenuous exercise and basically take it easy....
xxA


----------



## Deb69Marshy (Jul 23, 2010)

Well ladies    

Things are going from bad to worse     had a few tears today cause of it.........

My 3 eggs which we nicked named 'The 3 wise monkeys' didn't do too well over night, 2 of them didn't develop properly therefore we are left with one egg which is now called 'Bubbles' (Michael Jacksons monkey was called that).

Got to wait obviously to see how it develops overnight and keep      that we get good news tomorrow. 

Need to take my mind off things and food and the call of alcohol seems to be the only comfort that both DH and me have.

Debs
x    x


----------



## ElsieF (Nov 26, 2009)

Debs - good luck for today     for your embie! There have been lots of people on these boards with a BFP from one embie. presumably it is a strong one to survive this far   

Moog - how are you doing?    

Alexine -      for the 2WW

afm- I have felt like AF is about to start for the last few days now! I know it is possibly the cyclogest.. but today is the day that AF started on both my other cyces.. so I am a bit     Also have to go back to work today    and I am So not in the mood! I think I will try and not speak to too many people!

ElcF


----------



## Lucky1968 (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi, sorry I kind of disappeared.  Unhealthily I spend all my internet time reading about miscarriages and their rates for geriatric mothers.  Still pregnant – I know this because I did another wee stick yesterday...my partner looked at me like I was from another planet when I admitted this at tea and just said “Why?”  I think Fertility Friends should add a new forum for TTC mental illness because this is turning me into a nutter.
Debs, I hope everything went well with Bubbles yesterday, it’s an awful time this hanging about when you feel so helpless.  As has been said you only need one. Fingers crossed for you, your DH and lovely embie.  I’m at CARE Manchester too, I, have been for all three of our attempts.  They have been lovely, if expensive and that hot chocolate in the vending machine is addictive.
Moog, it’s gone a bit quiet, I hope that’s because you are busy celebrating
Alexine, hope you are still hanging in there.  When’s your official test date, 23?
Elcfoxy, hope work went ok and annoying people and AF stayed away.  Isn’t your OTD about now?  I still feel like AF due to start any minute and from memory was still getting period type aches and pains at 8 and 9 months when I had my ds.  Try to focus on the thought that these aches pains and emotional surges mean nothing.  How was Kew Gardens by the way, I’ve always wanted to go, but somehow never managed to get there.


----------



## ElsieF (Nov 26, 2009)

I am sorry to report that DH and I have now had yet another failed cycle    AF made a rather hiccuped and slow appearance over the last 24 hours, but is now undeniable.
   


 to you girls - and I will be checking in to cheer on Debs and Alexine.

  to Moog. 

Elcf


----------



## alexine (Jun 8, 2010)

*Elcfoxy* I'm really sorry to hear your news.    
This whole IVF thing is such a roller coaster ride and hard on the body and heavy on the heart. I hope you are okay and are able to take some comfort from your DH.

Take good care.

Love 
xxA


----------



## Lucky1968 (Jul 12, 2007)

Oh Elcfoxy,  I'm so, so sorry.   It's not fair and it feels so awful when life craps on you in this way.  I guess those of us who've lived the TTC rollercoster all know what it feels like to have your dreams stamped on and how everytime it happens it feel worse.  You hang in there and look after yourself, you deserve an awful lot of pampering about now.


----------



## ElsieF (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks girls    
Dh and I have come up wth a plan of one more try, then on to DE.... meanwhile as soon as this AF pain is over (this process is so cruel!   ) then I am off to the gym to punish this this stupid body    !   

ElcF


----------



## hope25 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hello...where is everyone....

I know you are still on the mission as elc had a OTD  coming up next week...lots and lots of     for that

Just wanted to let you all know that I have started another ivf cycle and had a mid cycle scan ..had 2 large follies and 5 smaller ones...have been told to reduce sniffing to only one sniff every 12 hours

I am dissapointed as had 12 eggs at ec last nov but was told this was due to my age...what...only a year can make such a difference...oh no  

Anyway plodding on and hoping some of the smaller ones catch up

hope you girls come back..this thread has developed cobwebs...hehehehe

luv
hope25
xx


----------



## ElsieF (Nov 26, 2009)

HI Moog,
That sounds Very exciting!

I am actually in the 2ww of our last try with full blown IVF. After our July attempt, the doc advised us to give up as all diagnoses point to my eggs being scrambled    When we said we wanted one last go, he advised doing another AMH test, and only having a go if it came in above 5. And it came in at 12 !!! And in this go, we have managed to get 3 lovely little embies put back ! (apart from the first time when we were lucky enough to get some frosties - this is a first for us!)
So my OTD is 3rd Dec!

I haven't been on FF board recently because DH got a new job, so after taking 2 weeks off work to relax, I have been running around letting out our house in London / finding us a place to live in Glasgow.. etc. It has actually made the waiting easier. I am still not holding out much hope for a bfp though, due to aforementioned scrambled eggs. 
But I am very positive. From here on in our chances get better - i.e. frosties from last year (younger eggs!) and then if that doesn't work, we have the same plan to head to Spain.

Which clinic are you going to? I see GCRM (who would be our new neaest clinic) have an arrangement with IVI Valencia, so that would seem the most sensible one for us to go to.

I think that since I have accepted he idea of donor eggs, I have been much happier with myself. (and grateful to donors!) I hope you are as upbeat as I am about it Moog - you do sound it        

ELCF


----------



## alexine (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi Girls,
*Moog* Exciting news! Sending you lots of     for your tx in Spain!

*Elfoxy* Wooohoo for being Pupo! Sounds like you have some good ones cooking!     Hang in there for your 2ww and great news about your AMH going up to 12! The whole AMH thing is so unpredictable...have you been doing DHEA or anything? Just curious...
GCRM is a great clinic..I was very happy with them overall. Dr. Gaudoin is the business as well as Prof Flemming.

Hang in there girls!
xxxA


----------



## hope25 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi girls....nice to see some activity on here...I can see people are still on their individual quests and I wish everyone so much luck.

I am due for ec next week as my stimms finishes on mon...however am suffering from bronchial pneumonia and terrified that the drs will cancel my cycle..  

Hoping to make a super fast recovery so i can go under GA.

in the meantime am in bed coughing up a storm..

speak to u soon
hope 25 xx


----------



## ElsieF (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks Moog, Alexine   

Hope - I am sure they won't cancel it - after all you start anitibiotics immediately after EC anyway, so presumably they will also cure anything else hanging around! 

Alexine, no i didn't do any DHEA. My doc is an Aussie who is strongly of the opinion that the biggest effects on fertility (aside from age) is being overweight and /or smoking. So if you are not either of these then the best thing you can do is relax and stop worrying. He really doesn't like what he calls the 'food nazis' as he thinks IVF is stressful enough without us all putting ourselves under undue pressure. As he is one of the top 5 docs in the UK, I take some comfort in his views and try not to obsess about that stuff. Otherwise I think I would     Who knows though - there is so much the medical profession don't yet know about all this! And they themselves often seem to take a 'try it and see' approach.

I just read about your PP - sounds a bit scary. Glad you have found a sensible doc who can explain everything to you though. Take it easy! 
GCRM do sound great. There is nothing but good said about them on these boards - and I take some comfort they got you up the duff first go!     
I am a little bit nervous about moving to Glasgow itself. Although I am Scottish, I don't know the city at all, and to be honest, driving through some areas is a bit scary! DH is from Rome, but has spent many years in London. It is going to be quite different for him. We have got ourselves a lovely 'penthouse' flat in Merchant City (with lots of sound proofing in the windows the estate agents assured me!) I was looking for somewhere up Park Circus area, but nothing was available. I am looking forward to being nearer my family though.
How are you settling into Canada?

Elcf


----------



## alexine (Jun 8, 2010)

*Elcf* I think I misunderstood your earlier post and for some reason got it in my head that you were connecting with the GCRM. I'm sorry, I didn't mean to go on about it... on re reading obviously you already have a great clinic in Hamersmith! How are you hanging in with the 2ww?
Merchant city isn't too far from where I live. It's a really good area with lots of fab restaurants and cafes etc...one of my favorites is Cafe Gandolphi.

*Hope* Sorry to hear you are feeling so rough! Sending lots of     for your EC.

Cold again here today and to be honest I feel like a walking time bomb...I have been told to expect a bleed and doing my best to stay cool.... 

Keep well everyone     
xxxA


----------



## Deb69Marshy (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi Alexine   you might remember my name as we went through IVF cycle at the same time but I got a BFN hope all 
goes well with you and your symptons do not cause you too much upset or pain and your little one stays with you  

I am on my 2nd IVF cycle now ready for ec hopefully Monday but just received a call from my clinic syaing they want to 
see me tomorrow to assess my lining as only at 6.2mm today want to see the quality of it, if not good quality then 
i suppose cycle will be cancel? Been on extra drugs this time but doesn't seem to have helped at all, fingers crossed all
goes well tomorrow. Again only got 5 follicles this time, got 6 last time with less drugs but the size of them are bigger 
than before.

Debs x


----------



## Lucky1968 (Jul 12, 2007)

Oh I'm so glad to find this thread is still going, I thought it had gone cold, and I've often wondered how you are all doing.

Moog, all the very best for your Spanish adventure and the DEs.  Maybe I see things a bit differently because I'm in a same sex relationship and our son has two Mums, one that he came from the egg of and one that he obviously didn't, that biological connexion is so irrelevant to us and our relationships with him that we kind of forget particularly as he looks more like his non biological mother and has a lot of her personality traits.

Deb69Marshy, I guess from your profile you must be on your 2ww.  Fingers crossed for you and I hope you are managing to keep relaxed and sane.

Hope, hopefully you are past your bronchitus by now and that you've had your ET as well and everything is going well.

ELCFoxy, so sorry to read in your profile about the BFN    and the very best of luck with January's FET, September is a better time to have a baby anyway, the weather is nicer and they get to be the oldest and cleverest in their class at school.

Alexine my 20 week scan for my first DS showed a placenta previa but luckily it completely resolved itself by the time he was born - fingers crossed that this happens for you too.

As for me, still pregnant (22 weeks) to my surprise and obvious delight and if this one does make it all the way he will be a brother for DS.


----------



## hope25 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi All

ooh this thread has gone all quiet again


Deb69..how are you...how is ur 2ww going...do tell..
lucky68...so happy to hear your 20wk scan went well....you give me such hope ...lucky you.

afm.....i had my ivf ec cancelled and changed to iui as only 3 follies....had my OTD ...on tuesday i had a faint line on 2 tests but by wed , i did 3 more tests with same brand and the bfp turned to bfn...i think it may be a chem preg as today aswell...bfn...had bld test yesterday and waiting for results tonight but dont hold out much hope...sorry i couldnt give you better news but atleast my pneumonia has subsided..can breathe without it hurting my ribs...

I think for now I shall just follow lucky68 to keep my spirits up...boy did she choose the right username...maybe it has an effect...i should change my avatar...it shows flowers blooming..then disappearing...just like my bfp disappearing..still hoping

luv to all  
xxx


----------



## ElsieF (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi Girls,

Hope - so sorry      its bloomin tough at our age   

Moog - exciting news     does that mean your ET will be at Christmas!! ? 

Lucky - I am glad things are going well     Give us hope!

Debs and Alexine- hope you guys are ok.

AFM - I have been hanging out at the DE boards, and with all The BFP's there I have accepted that it is probably time to move on. We have 2 frosties, so I have a natural FET scheduled for January at Hammersmith, but I have also made an appointment with GCRM re DE cycle at Valencia. We are moving from London to Glasgow this weekend! so I ought to go and get on with the final packing...

love to all
Elcf


----------



## ElsieF (Nov 26, 2009)

hey Moog, we will be cycle buddies then! I am wating for AF around 27th, so ET likely to be week of the 10th Jan


----------



## hope25 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hello ladies

The Gp called me late afternoon....while I was praying no less to tell me i was definately NOT pregnant...oh well...roll on Jan and another ivf cycle

Will be lying low for a while...
take care all
hope25xx


----------



## ElsieF (Nov 26, 2009)

Hope -


----------



## Dizzy Dee (Jun 8, 2010)

*Moog* Wow...I've just been having a read round FF and found you on here...I was cycling with you back in Aug /Sept, and at the time I was having treatment with DE here is Spain as well. I got a BFP but started bleeding within 2 weeks and my beanie didn't stay with me.
We just had our planning appointment last week to get started again in the New Year.. Reading your post on taking your decapeptyl brought it all back and I'm going to be thinking of you every step of the way. My clinic is now sorting my donor and DP is taking prescribed vitamins and an anti-inflammatory drug as he will be having sperm retrieval....

   Will be doing a jiggy jive for you...

 

Dizzy Dee


----------



## hope25 (Apr 28, 2009)

Happy new year all you lovely ladies


Will be going for ec in jan....taking that my follow up goes ok next friday....has anybody got any questions girls our age need to be asking if going again with our own eggs  ...??

lots of luv
hope25 xx


----------



## Dizzy Dee (Jun 8, 2010)

*Moog* Thinking of you and your donor today...........  

Its a beautiful day for lots of beautiful eggs!!!

Dizzy xxx


----------



## alexine (Jun 8, 2010)

Wishing you good luck Moog and lost of      for those eggs!
xxA


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

Moog,
Yes lots and lots of luck!!! 
It is a beautiful day!! 
Kukixx


----------



## hope25 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hello all....i am 43 and due for my EC tomorrow....this thread has been very quiet for too long anf hope i am not the only 40+ going for EC...if there are more of you out there...please do revive this thread...am getting lonely..and scared

lots of luv...come on 40s ladies....
hope25
xx


----------



## hope25 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi all

Moong....ec went well thnx....i had a hysteroscopy on the nhs..it wasnt easy and cost me 4 months in time but no ££ cost...i had been turned down by a ludicrous dr who asked if i was considering ivf...when i said yes she said that in that case they wont offer hysteroscopy on the nhs as i could have it at my ivf clinic....   ...what the hell...how can she penalise me like that..i ws tring naturally too for 4 years and inbetween ivf cycles...anyway i appealed to her boss and she apologised and gave me hystroscopy investigation within the week..however it cost me 4 months in the appeal...i did ring lister and they said it was around 1600=2000...cant remember exactly but it wasnt cheap...definately in the thousands  ...same as most places i rang...in a way i am glad i went to nhs as it only took the doc 5 mins to conduct..no painkiller no drugs..i was in and out and had some nice colour pics to take with me to the lister...i also saw the camera on screen..in colour as it travelled into my uterus....  ..however come to think of it..i remember lister saying you have to pay approx £2k deposit and they would only charge that amount if anything had to be remedied....but only a look around would be only £xxx in the hundreds...
so sorry about your bfn hun   ...wish you all the best with the hysteroscopy

AFM<>>My ec went well...got 8 eggs and am waiting for the call tomorrow to see if they were any good.

luv to everyone..whereever you all are hiding.  
hope25
xxx


----------



## ElsieF (Nov 26, 2009)

Hello girls,
Hope - great number of eggs!      for your news today!
Moog - so sorry about your BFN     I am sure it will work for you next time     I don't have time to search through her posts at the mo, but GIAToo did a lot of research on hytos last summer. if I rememebr correctly Penny at Serum said she thought she had some scarring, so she went through the whole business. It might be worth dropping her a line and asking her if she though tit was worth it etc. (I assume you Lister girls all know each other 

AFM - Well I have some good news for all us old birds - I got    Last week!      With my Own Eggs too!!!

After our 4th try we were all set to go down the donor route - we had a clinic consultation just before christmas, paid the deposit etc.. and lo and behold, our final last hope OE FET came up trumps! DH and I are absolutely over the moon... but just taking one step at a time. I am so aware of the miscarriage risk (doc said around 30-40%!!) So I am not banking on anything yet! However, I got my blood tests done and my hcg level was 617 on day 16. I know they vary enormously, but its on the very high end for singleton, and slap bang in the middle of the range for twins! I can't beleive it would be twins though - not after all those duffer eggs I have been putting back over the last 2 years! There couldn't possibly be 2 good ones sitting in the freezer all this time!

lots of      for your embies Hope,

elcF


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

ELFC,  Massive congratulations, wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy xx


----------



## ElsieF (Nov 26, 2009)

Moog, the biggest change in my life was that I moved out of London and back home to Scotland just before Christmas. (I have been 16 years in London/New York) Dh and I moved into a Huge flat and it has been very relaxing having the space!
As for diet.. er, well. it Was over Christmas and New Year period. My cycle started on 27th Dec. I had absolutely no hope for this cycle at all, so I ate lots of chocolate / christmas pud / fattening cheeses and drank copious amounts of alcohol. In fact I probably had a glass of wine every other day or so right up until I got the bfp!    I am now trying to make up for it with copious amounts of vitamin pills!   
Apart from not having to deal with London commuting, the biggest change this cycle was doing it completely drug free. That was absolutely fantastic!  All the other times I have taken 2 weeks off after ET, but this time I just took the day to fly down to London for ET and went back to work the next day. Being drug free meant that there were no cyclogest cramps to make you go   
I did join the gym, as I was planning to get in tip top shape for the DE cycle... butI have only been the once as I am too scared to do any excercise apart from walking now! 


I do agree with your DH to a certain extent. Last year, when I was finding out about DE I got caught up in the Hidden C panic. I went to dr gorgy and spent 200 on a consultation and test (I actually only wanted the test but he insisted on a consultation too even though he spent most of the consultation answering the phone) 4 weeks  I hadn't heard back.so I phoned them... the secretary told me I was +ve and needed to book another consultation and re test(i.e. another 200). I then had to call them repeatedly to ask them to send me the actual results, but they never did.     I felt completely ripped off and scolded myself for desperately believing that there was a simple answer to tx working.

Hopefully your doc will come up with a plan to cover any non ivf treatments!

More           For each of Hope's eggs


----------



## alexine (Jun 8, 2010)

Elfoxy congrats!!! I am so pleased for you!        
I have been a bit quiet on FF for the last month or so and so chuffed to hear your news!

Sending lots of      to all you ladies!
xxA


----------



## ElsieF (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks Alexine - how is it going with you?
I have been catching up with all my friends in Scotland since moving to Glasgow. Last week I met a friend and his wife, and discovered that she got a BFP after a cycle at GCRM pretty much exactly the same time as you! (at least I worked out that she was cycling the same time as me, and I was cycling the same time as you...) She is expecting first week in March. When's your EDD? 
I am really enjoying Glasgow btw (wasn't sure I would!) Are you planning on coming back at all?

Hope - what's your news at EC today?

elcF


----------



## hopehopehope (Dec 8, 2008)

ok hope - am now really concerned about you as i know you would have posted to say how 
many fertilised..... is everything ok honey


----------



## bluebell1 (Jan 8, 2011)

Helloooooooo..... 

Your not on own!!!!    I am 40 and on 3rd ICSI cycle due for EC on Monday.  Got a scan saturday to check progress.  So far about 12 follies of ok size but past cycles have shown a lot are empty.  We do normally end up with a couple so fingers crossed. 

Been on Viagra to improve lining, sent me a bit .............

Got 3 weeks off work now to rest as my Dr seems to think it fails due to lining being inadequate.

Hope you are resting up....

lots of


----------



## ElsieF (Nov 26, 2009)

Bluebell - hope your scan went ok todday

Hope - where have you gone? how did it go? hope you are ok.

Moog - I have just been reading about echovist's. they are 3D scans where the inject some die in which means they  can see your womb. aparently there are not quite as good as a hysto, but give similar results and only cost around 400. could be a good compromise for IVI?

elcF


----------



## bluebell1 (Jan 8, 2011)

ELCFoxy-  Just read the past threads. A big    Fantastic result. Take it easy.


Scan on Sat....... About 12 follies ranging from 12 - 20 mm and lining aboy 12.2 mm so looking ok.
Last jab of menopaur to give em a last boost for EC on Tues.....    

Lots of   to you al xxxxx


----------



## bluebell1 (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi Folks........

EC today at 8am. All went well. Managed to get six eggs, not as many as last time but then it only takes one!

Sedation was FAB as always and I wasn't sick this time so..... 

Come on my 6 beans, do your thing 

Good luck to everyone...

Hers to ET


----------



## hopehopehope (Dec 8, 2008)

blueell  good luck with your embies xoxo


----------



## ElsieF (Nov 26, 2009)

Great Bluebell - let us know how your embies get on!

Hopex3 - what happened yo yours??

elcf


----------



## bluebell1 (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi folks......

Clinic just rang.........

4 of my 6 beans are fertilizing! 

They want me to go for ET tomoz at 3 so hopefully we will have the pick of the 4.

Just enjoying the joys of Cyclogest 

Lots of hugs  and   to you all


----------



## ElsieF (Nov 26, 2009)

Fab news Bluebell - thats a great number! How many are you going to put back? (apart from our first time, we never got enough to have that dilema!)


----------



## bluebell1 (Jan 8, 2011)

If we have 2 good ones we normally have those put in so fingers crossed they hold on !


----------



## ElsieF (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi girls,
DH and I caved and went for a (very!) early scan today - and its Twins!!! Can't beleive it! after all those embryos we have been putting back over the last couple of years, the only 2 that we have ever been able to freeze were the ones that worked!
Technically we know we are 5 weeks and 5 days.. but the scan says just under 5 weeks..but apparently that is normal at this very early stage. 
    but so   

elcF


----------



## alexine (Jun 8, 2010)

Elcfoxy whoohoo!!    
That's such fab news....really pleased for you! 

I'm back in Glasgow and just had a 28 week scan...still hanging in and baby kicking like crazy!
xxxA


----------



## hopehopehope (Dec 8, 2008)

Elcfoxy - AMAZING !!!!!!!       

Alexine - whatthe heck are you doing back in Glasgow - I thought you were in Canada for the duration


----------



## alexine (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey Hopex3 I'm only back for another couple weeks....got some really good recording work in January so went for one last blast.  How are you doing?? Where are you at with your tx....I'm a bit out of the loop.   

Hope everyone else is doing okay!     
xxxA


----------



## bluebell1 (Jan 8, 2011)

WOW..... Congratulations ELCFOXY        

Take it easy, put your feet up!

Off for ET today, hopefully our embies have grown through the night


----------



## alexine (Jun 8, 2010)

Sending you      for your ET today Bluebell!
xxA


----------



## bluebell1 (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks folks..... just got back.

ET went well........ 3 beans on board   

one 4 cell and two 2 cell so now officially in the 2ww 

awaiting dh spag bol! mmmmmm......................

lots of    to all


----------



## ElsieF (Nov 26, 2009)

great news Bluebell ! I always wished I had had enough for 3! (they woudn't let me the first time, then I never had enough)
   
for those little embies!


----------



## hope25 (Apr 28, 2009)

OMG.,..    .what happened here...this thread is revived ...and some....i am so happy to see such activity here...and such a positive thread...so much good news...i am usually on 40+ site where they start off OWN eggs...but eventually start dropping like flies to DE and the thread turns into DE thread...so its great to see so many BFPs on here with OWN eggs at 40+...I used to check this site regularly and was stuck on page 7...thought it had died..just so happened to click on it today and wow...i cant seem to get the email notification working that lets me know of new posts or PMs so just have to check manually

elcfoxy..am so happy at your bfp....it doesnt matter that you didnt have 3 put back as ... twins....WOWOWOWOWOWOWOW..      ..so lucky hun....sending lots of sticky vibes

Alexine...reading your sig...who told you it was all over...what a turn for the books...a miracle   ..see ...there are no certainties in this elusive baby game...i am so happy you have got this far...do you know if its  or  God..you and elcf have really revived me,,,even if i get a bfn in this cycle for me it has given me hope to carry on with my eggs (not that I have an option for DE so that route doesnt apply for me)

Moog...how are u hun...did you go for a hysteroscopy at chelsea?

Bluebell1...where are u cycling.....am glad you had 3 put back ...best to increase odds...and i read a medical paper that the more embryos you have in the uterus..they help each other in implantation..so heres hoping to a non maddening 2ww....was thinking of spag bol so much last night too and hoping dh would oblige and cook it..hehehe  

HHH...sorry hun...give me a shout when this thread is running so fast as I had no idea...any idea how i contact the FF team to ask them why my email alerts dont work??

afm....sorry for the catchup...its just i didnt know anyone was here..but my ec went well..got 8 eggs..5 fertilised..I wanted 3 back on day 3 as eager to have them in my incubator rather than in some petri dish where they wont be so happy...but clinic insisted on waiting til day 5 as 4 were still grade 1 and the 5th, athough a morula had arrested. On day 5 not good news..they said they didnt grow to any recognisable level and were non gradeable..asked if we wanted to go home or go ahead with et as no bfp resulted from embies of this type...i said go ahead...by the time i reached the et room one had grown into a morula...had 3 put back..the other two werent good enough for freezing (i never get frosties so well done elcf)...i am sitting quietly looking out for any symptoms..all quiet...nothing...i get more symptoms when I am ttc naturally and still get bfn..(probably imagined symptoms)...but nothing so far...OTD is wed 9th -same day as your scan elcfoxy so all the best to both of us   ...the praying never ends...

Look forward to keeping up with this thread and all the good news...God..I am smiling as i type...come on 40+ eggies...make us all mummies.

luv and luck to all
hope25
xx


----------



## rospop (Jan 20, 2006)

WOW so many good news stories on this thread, gonna post on here in future in the hope that the successes rub off on me ha ha!

For us our last ever go was last year(!) but strangely I have found myself here again.............. must be crazy     Found out we have 'immune issues' so will be doing an immune cycle in March with my eggies, will be our 7th fresh cycle and our 9th go incl. FET.

Feeling really optimistic at seeing your BFP's, well done girlies, 

Love and    to all,

Bec x


----------



## bluebell1 (Jan 8, 2011)

Welcome Rospop -    Nice to hear from you. Its funny how we say "Never Again" and then 6 mths down the line we are here again. I am sure if it was up to the men civilisation would have ceased years ago. 

We are tough cookies and will get our dreams in the end.

Good luck..............


----------



## Soccy (Apr 18, 2010)

Hello!  I'm new in here but thought I'd pop in to say hi.  I'm so pleased to hear about all the good news on here!  Let's hope it carries on throughout 2011.

Basically, my history is in the signature.  After having 2 m/c's last year, one after a surprise bfp, one after IVF, we're thinking of going for our second IVF cycle in April ish this year.  In November, we had some tests for re-curring m/c which took 6-8 weeks to come back but they seem to be 'normal' so it's just a case of bad eggs!  We're seeing the consultant tomorrow to dicuss teh results properly and I guess I'll need to have my amh levels checked again as it's been over 12 months since they were last checked.  If they're about the same or not much lower, then we'll go for it but if they're much, much less we may not.  I did think that I couldn't cope with another m/c but the urge to try again is stronger.

Anyway, I look forward to chatting to you all soon.  

Good luck Bluebell, hope it goes ok for you next week. xxxxxx


----------



## hopehopehope (Dec 8, 2008)

Soccy - my amh went up from 3.4 to 6.6 between ages of 40 to 41!!!
Had DH sperm been checked for dna damage, doesn't show up in petri dish but can be cause of multiple miscarriages, not neccasarikly your eggs, though crappy consultants may liek to blame this- when you have your appointment really question him on how he knows it is your eggs and not DH sperm DNA fragmentation. 


I am on day 8 stimms for FINAL OEivf and am crying wreck.    now eating nuttella out of jar with spoon.


----------



## Soccy (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow Hope, how did you manage to get the levels up?  Did you do anything in particular?  I wrongly thought that they only decreased!  My levels were a bit low but ok when they were checked last Jan - 13.5 and the consultant doesn't expect much of a change to this.  

Before we had the tests, the consultant was quite confident that the m/c's were caused by a chromosomal problem with the baby but today we found out that they are almost certain that the baby was healthy (98%) and I now need more blood tests (poss killer cells) and have the uterus checked out (a hysteroscopy I think) to see if they can find out more.  DH had genetic testing (blood test) - I guess that this wouldn't show any dna damage to sperm and that this would only show if the sperm is tested?  I'll mention this when I see consultant next time.  That's why I really appreciate this site, you can learn so much from other people's experiences.  Thank you so much for taking the time to respond. 

What drugs are you taking?  When do you expect e/c?  I hope things go really, really well for you this time.  Eating nuttella is good, it's comforting food - and nothing wrong with eating it with a spoon - better than trying to inject it!

xxxxxx


----------



## hopehopehope (Dec 8, 2008)

soccy - 13.5 at age 40 is higher than average - you have a great chance of getting pregnant if you sort out other probs. DNA fragmentation test costs about £600, if it turns out his is highly damaged advice is High doese of vit A C E no  drinknig, smoking etc. SO might as well save the cash and just follow the changes. My DH hasn't done any of them. It is absolutely heart breaking to be injecting yourself whilst DH is outside having a ***. Blood tests wont show Sperm DNA fragmentation. 

I didn't do anything to boost my AMH except for fall in love! I think they are just beginning to realise that people have  a 'range' rather than fixed point. When i was given 3.2 at age 40 they told me to forget my eggs, advised me not to re test and told me it wouldn't go up. How wrong they were!! Considering my poor amh i have achieved 3 eggs on ivf#1 and ivf#2 and on this ivf cycvle i have 6 follies (though 2 are lead so the others might not catch up) I am on day 8 of stimms now, expecting to stimm for about 12 days, have trigger shot on Friday and EC on sunday, or thereabouts. I have timed all this to take place over half term as i am a teacher and am worried about having time off with such a lot of redundancies about.  I am taking 375 menopur - short protocol  with orgalutran to supress ovulation. they call it and Antagonist cycle. I took the pill for  3 1/2 weeks before i started stimms to give my ovaries a rest. 

Good luck with it all, your in great hands on FF xx


----------



## Soccy (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi Hope, thanks again for your quick response.  Dh doesn't smoke and since November, he's been on a health kick -  rarely drinks and has lost 2 1/2 stone, with and other 2 stone to go.  I gave him vitamin supplements when we were about to and during IVF (not sure if he took them though mind!) so if we do IVF again, I'd get him to take more.

I've always thought how difficult it is for people who are teachers to do IVF, not just with the e/c and e/t but with all the appointments for scans before hand etc and to keep it quiet must be nigh on impossible.  Do you teach primary or secondary school?  Good luck with the rest of your cycle.  I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## hopehopehope (Dec 8, 2008)

Everyone knows! - i teach in a sec school but as  ahead of year everyone notices if i am absent. Am lucky in that my scans are ususally about 8- 9 am so only miss first lesson. It is a bummer having no privacy and having to announce another failed cycle. 

Sperm takes up to 90 days to make so get DH on supps 90 days before his swimmers are needed! I got a pill box for my DH and do a week at a time. I dont give them to him but remind him if he hasnt taken them so i can appear not to be the total nag he thinks i am!


----------

